
Xfinity Mobile - artsandsci
http://corporate.comcast.com/news-information/news-feed/comcast-xfinity-mobile
======
guildencrantz42
As terrified as I would be of giving Comcast any more control over my data the
rates actually look pretty good and it's nice to see more competition driving
out contracts and limits while allowing decent prices for low usage users.

